# Me Again Few Questions



## millie34 (May 8, 2006)

Hi all,

I posted up in Sept quoting I am scared to death about ICSI - me and OH are having to go this route after a failed vasectomy reversal.  Well we didn't get to the appointment in Sept - had a death in the family so didn't get to the clinic until Dec.  That aside I have done most of the testing now and so has the OH.  They have panic'd us a bit about figuring out if the frozen sperm are going to be enough and also with the idea that they can kinda 'milk' (soz best word I can think of for the moment lol) for fresh sperm if need be - so frozen not the only option.  My only panic is that today my FSH came back at 10 on a day 2 test and reading the boards I am a bit worried that this is high now and that there may be an issue with me and me eggs.  Can anyone elaborate - I have searched the board and basically some are saying don't worry and some are saying its high - and to be really honest Im not even really sure what it means anyway - I seem to be ignoring info as I am scared what it will mean if that makes sense - frightened of falling at the 1st hurdles all the time!  Once the clinic have got back OH sperm results (Frozen ones) we can then look to setting the ICSI up with the clinic.  All felt positive until the 10 result today - am I worrying unnecessarily?  Thanks girlies. 

M
xx


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Millie

I'm not an expert but I do know that FSH levels can change from month to month and are only a rough indication in any case of how you might respond to stimulating drugs in terms of the number of eggs you might produce - your FSH level helps the clinic decide how much of a dose of stimulating drugs to start you on.  An FSH level of 10 is not disastrously high - there are examples of people on this site who have responded well to stimulation with much higher FSH levels.  There are some clinics (notably ARGC, I think) who have a cut-off level of around 10 and would want you to wait until your level had come down a bit before starting a cycle.  However, other clinics have different ideas.  FSH levels are not an exact science, so please don't panic - discuss it with your clinic and see what they say.  The chances are that that they will just put you on a higher dose of stimulating drugs than would have been the case if your FSH was lower.

PS: If you look at the complementary therapies board, you will also find lots of posts discussing methods of lowering FSH such as wheatgrass and acupuncture etc.  

IVF/ICSI is a scary prospect.  I still remember how scared I was before I started my first cycle but even I managed to get through it (and two subsequent cycles) and I am the biggest worrier I know! Have you considered trying acupuncture or reflexology to help with stress/relaxation? I found that both helped me (I had acupuncture for the first time on the cycle that gave me a BFP). 

Good luck with your tx.

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## millie34 (May 8, 2006)

Hi Ellie,

Thanks for the response you have put my mind at rest some what - I did also make a call last night to a friend that has been through the ICSI and IVF route and who baby is now a month old.  She described the treatment as a grand national race - and that there can be many hurdles and some fences you may fall - but that you just get back up and basically continue the race.  I thought it was a good analysis of the treatment and I think that I need to learn to relax and definitely gain more information from the site as of course I have chosen to ignore all the terms through general fear I think.  I had read about how to lower  FSH and there are some book recommendations so I think I also need to go shopping a read a bit more.  

M
x


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Millie

I think your friend's description of IVF as being like the Grand National is really accurate!  There are definitely various hurdles but, as your friend says, if you are determined, you will pick yourself up and restart the race (and be surprised at just how much staying power you have!). My advice would be to gather as much info as you can (this site is really helpful) as it helps you feel a bit more in control as well as enabling you to ask your clinic questions (and understand the answers!).  Any ways you can find of helping to relax through the process will also help.

Wishing you lots and lots of luck with your tx.

Ellie


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Mille,

Ellie has given you some great advice already but I just wanted to add to her recommendation on acupuncture. I found it really helpful during treatment as it really helps relax you.

Your friend's analogy of IVF being like the grand national is so accurate and the fact you've know someone personally who's succeeded will give you strength to go on. As Ellie has mentioned there's lots of brilliant advice on here and its good to read up a little so you're less bamboozled when you visit your clinic and are having tx. 

Good luck with your treatment and don't worry too much about your FSH levels. 

CG x


----------

